# 11042 done in office during global period



## dpumford (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi!  If a patient comes to office for a post op visit after a large toe amputation and the doctor ends up doing a debridment;  Would it be ok to us 58 mod?  I don't think there is any other modifier that would work.

If he would had taken him back to the OR we could of used mod 78 but I am torn on how or if we can coded for the 11042. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated~Thanks !!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2014)

The 78 modifer no longer restricts to the OR:
CPT modifier -78 describes an unplanned return to the operating room (OR) or procedure room, during the global period of the initial procedure, by the same physician.

If you have a procedure room in the office I think that will work.


----------



## dpumford (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you so much~ I forogot about that because have not had to utilize it in that setting..


----------

